# Thin Cards UCCW



## stucker1224 (Sep 7, 2013)

My newest UCCW creation, inspired by Google Now but in a flatter, sleeker package. Only $1.49 

http://goo.gl/MD9xJZ


----------



## stucker1224 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's a preview of what it looks like


----------

